# How to mount 2x4 to masonry wall?



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello everyone,
What is the best way to secure this 2x4 to the cement wall?
Anchor screws, tap screws etc... 

If tap or anchor, do I need to remove the 2x4? Right now it's being held up with liquid nails.

Thanks!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You can use "Tap Cons" and leave it in place.


----------



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

I have some Tapcon screws (3/16" x 2-1/4"). When I drill the Tapcons into the 2x4, the screw doesn't penetrate the cement wall. The screw begins to go right through the 2x4 and the tip of Tapcon just doesn't want to go in the concrete wall. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You should pre-drill the 2"x4" with a wood bit and then you must pre-drill the concrete with the appropriate size Tap-Con bit (look on the box for size). The screw is not self-tapping....


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

helpmelearn said:


> I have some Tapcon screws (3/16" x 2-1/4"). When I drill the Tapcons into the 2x4, the screw doesn't penetrate the cement wall. The screw begins to go right through the 2x4 and the tip of Tapcon just doesn't want to go in the concrete wall.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


 bjb's got it right. You want to drill a pilot hole through the wood about the same size as the tapcon threads. You don't need the tapcon biting into the wood. Then go in with the tapcon bit and preferrably a hammer drill. The tapcon bit will be slightly smaller, 3/32 if I remember right, to get a pilot hole into the masonry for the tapcon to bite on. The hole in the masonry needs to be slightly deeper than the penetration of the tapcon. in your case, looks like about an inch into the masonry should be about right.
Good Luck


----------

